# RTA Map Center -- Support >  Help! The map keeps making the "long" way!

## BoredParents

I am trying to plan from Northern CA to Yellowstone and it keeps taking me all the way through Utah and back up to Wyoming. It is 300+ miles less to go up through Idaho. Why won't it take me that route? I would like to look for some attractions and such but I am not adding 300+ miles to my trip. Help!

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

"Bored Parents"  Is that even possible?  You actually have time to get bored?  My hat is off to you!  Welcome to the Trip Advice Planning forums.

The RTA Custom Maps program will go exactly where you want it to go -- and the way you do that is to use the Waypoints system.  _Here is a thread where I give an example of how that is done._  You can read all of the posts in the thread if you want to -- but the first post will give you the gist of it.

Please, let us know if you need any more help!

Mark

----------

